# B13 and B14 engine mounts?



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

Are the engine mounts in these two chasis the same? I have a 2.0 B14 engine and a B13 Chasis, can i get the engine in there????


----------



## SUN-E (May 3, 2004)

yep the whole front end is basically the same. Only diff. is high and lowport manifold's b-14 high b-13 low.


----------



## sooraj0803 (Apr 28, 2012)

where i can have a manuel of b14 & b13


----------



## sooraj0803 (Apr 28, 2012)

where i can have a electric wiring diagram of b14 injection motor


----------

